# Meet My Crew



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm new here and figured I should introduce my dogs. Excuse the quality of some pics. Some pics were taken with my Nikon and others with my crappy camera phone lol.

This is my introduction post that tells you everything you need to know about these crazies.
http://www.dogforums.com/attention-all-new-members/360202-new-ohio.html

Morrison (6 year old male lab/beagle/basset hound mix).

Clearly enjoying this Ohio winter









Handsome guy



























This one just makes me smile,because you can see how hard he is pushing his nose into the snow.








The small dogs have no snow pics because they won't stay outside long enough for me to get good shots. So there are some from hibernation mode and memories of summer lol.
Fae (2 year old female chihuahua/yorkie mix)

Puppy pics on her gotcha day


















She loves sleeping on her back


















Bed head









*more to come*


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

This past summer











With Leia








Speaking of......

Princess Leia (11 month old female chihuahua/toy fox terrier mix)

puppy pics

14 weeks old not even 2 lbs...All fire ball!









Wonky ears and all









And then she started to grow into those silly ears









Now a days


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

And finally

This isn't even half of their toys......Spoiled much?










The END


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute group you have there!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you . I like them quite a bit!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Cute! We're also from Ohio. Our little one won't even go outside, period in the weather we've been having.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

jsca said:


> Cute! We're also from Ohio. Our little one won't even go outside, period in the weather we've been having.


Thanks! Yeah my girls have not been fans of the cold. It is touch and go depending on the day if they will even go out period. I am thankful that they are both pad trained especially in the below 0 degree weather we have been having. Morrison on the other hand LOVES snow. He doesn't mind how cold it gets. He just loves to bound around and roll in it. Which is ironic because he acts like rain is acid falling from the sky and baths are a concept thought up by the devil himself lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So cute, every one of them.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you .


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. I love the grey muzzle on Morrison!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah I think it makes him look quite distinguished haha.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Morrison is a handsome guy and the girls are so sweet! I love Leia's delicate face and huge ears and Fae's fluffy coat.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you .


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, all of your dogs look so sweet and cute! I like Leia's name the best, but that's cause I love Star Wars so much.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you . Lol yeah I am a pretty big Star Wars fan/nerd. If Leia had been a male her name would have been Yoda with those ears lol.


----------



## Matvej (Mar 5, 2015)

They Are so sweet


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you


----------

